# Bad gas and D every morning for past month....



## NY2013 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm going to try to keep this as short as possible

10 years ago when I was 21 I was tested and told that I was lactose I tolerate. That definitely affected my life but I affected and life went on.,.

5-7 years ago my stomach started to bother me a lot and after visiting two GI Dr's and have a colonoscopy and upperindoscopy done they Didnt find anything. The GI dr told me I probably have IBS and avoid the greasy foods. Since then I've been okay for the most part

Fast forward to last month. Recently I've been very stressed with work and a bunch of other things in my life and my stomach just couldn't handle it.

At first I thought I got food poisoned and went to the urgent care and all they gave me was a brat diet and Gatorade lol.

My symptoms are bad abdominal pain, bad gas pain mostly in the morning and constantly chronic diarrhea. This has been going on for about a month now

In the past few weeks I went to a new GI dr who tested me for parasites and celiac. Both came back negative. He did say I'm showing signs of malnutrition which is obviously bc of the frequent diarrhea. I've done a lot of blood tests that all came back negative too. GI dr gave me sometime of IBS medicine but I don't feel it's working at all.

So all signs point to IBS-D and I also do have anxiety. I try my best to keep it under control but when I feel trapped and far from a bathroom I something feel very anxious. Which doesn't help the situation at all. Especially at work when I have to go into a meeting

So my main question is somehow I lost control in the past month and now I can't get my stomach back to relax. Sometimes ill have to use the bathroom 10x before I can actually go and the pain will disappear. It's mostly gas all the other times.

Any suggestions on what I can do to get rid of this bad gas pain and diahrea?


----------



## bonschmitty (Jul 22, 2013)

I suffer with D every morning and also have anxiety when I have to go into work meetings. I guess we al have to find our own fixes, but mine is peppermint tea...miracle stuff! Also try having really fine ground oats( so ready brek or normally porridge oats but whizzed up to make it smooth...thus more digestible) for breakfast. Make them with warm soya/almond milk or warm water even. This will act as a layer for your stomach so your stomach will react less to foods for the rest of the day. Even though you have D in the morning its important you eat breakfast, in fact little and often all day. As the acid in your stomach causes more irritation.

To sort of 'reset' your stomach I would have some acupuncture too. I am having a bad time with my IBS at the moment so straight away I am booked in for weekly acupuncture for 3 weeks...it really does help.


----------



## NY2013 (Jul 21, 2013)

I use to have tea every morning but over the past month my stomach felt so weak that when I tried tea it bothered me. I guess I should give it another try. Can't have milk. Lactose intolerant. Thanks though


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

In regards to testing for celiac, did they perform biopsies? If so, how many biopsies were taken? Was at least 1 biopsy taken from the duodenal bulb? I ask because damage from celiac isn't usually consistent throughout the GI tract (so it may not show on just a couple of biopsies, even if you do have it) - it's best to get biopsies from several different sites (ideally at least 4-8 samples) and at least 1 from the duodenal bulb (since some people may only have damage at the duodenal bulb location).

It's also possible that you could have food sensitivities - if this is the case with you, the best way to identify your "trigger" foods is with a blood test (I use the Mediator Release Test wtih my clients). Once "triggers" are identified and removed, symptoms often improve within weeks (my clients currently average a 52% improvement in symptoms within the first 10 days alone). This may be a route for you to consider.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm in the same boat... 6 weeks of D and gas pains almost every single morning. I was negative for lactose intolerance, celiacs and crohns last year, but im going for a colonoscopy friday to double check it isnt microscopic colitis or some sort of inflammation. I think though, that i too, am suffering due to stress. I'm really longing to reset myself too! I almost kind of hope the prep for the colonoscopy will help lol I wish you luck with answers. The best thing i can do for my gas is Gas-X as well as laying on my left side with my knees up, sort of fetal position. It helps it pass faster (though, right after I have urgency, but i guess it gets things moving so i can get through my D quicker).


----------

